# درس من الميلاد



## blackguitar (5 يناير 2006)

*يبدو ان كل لحظه فى حياه السيد المسيح تعطينا درسا لذلك يجب ان ننتبه جيدا لكل خطوة وكل حركه من الميلاد الى القيامه سنجد بها درسا شيقا جديدا
من دروس الميلاد:

عدم الاهتمام بالمظاهر: 
يظهر هذا جليا من ميلاد السيد المسيح في بلدة صغيرة تدعي بيت لحم. وفي مكان حقير هو مزود بقر. وفي يوم لم يعلن للناس مازالوا يختلفون في موعده.. كما يولد بدون احتفالات ارضية. كما يحدث لسائر الناس. استعاضت عنها السماء بحفل من الملائكة والجند السمائيين. 
كما ولد من أسرة فقيرة. وفي رعاية رجل نجار. وقيل عن يوم ميلاده "لم يكن له موضع في البيت". وحتي الآن لا تزال صور الميلاد تبين المزود وما يحيط بالفراش القش من حيوانات. 
وولد في يوم شديد البرد. لم يجد فيه أقمطة كافية ولا دفئاً.. 
***
كل ذلك نأخذ منه درسا روحيا. وهو أننا بالبعد عن المظاهر الخارجية ندخل في مشاعر الميلاد. بعيداً عن العظمة والترف. 
فالعظمة الحقيقية ليست في المظاهر الخارجية من غني وملابس وزينة.. وباقي أمثال هذه الأمور التي فيها إعلان عن الذات.. إنما العظمة الحقيقية هي في القلب المنتصر المملوء من الفضائل. 
فليبحث اذن كل شخص عن مظاهر العظمة الخارجية التي يقع في شهوتها ويسعي إليها. لكي يتجنبها.. إن أراد أن تكون للميلاد فاعلية في حياته.. 
***
من دروس الميلاد أيضا : الاتضاع 
إن ميلاد السيد المسيح هو أكبر درس في الاتضاع. وقصة الميلاد بدون اتضاع. تفقد جوهرها.. سواء في ظروف الميلاد التي أخلي فيها ذاته من كل مجد عالمي. أو حياته حوالي ثلاثين عاماً وهي تكاد تكون مجهولة لكثيرين. علي الرغم مما حدث فيها من معجزات في فترة مجيئه لمصر.. 
واتضاع السيد المسيح. كان معه اتضاع امه العذراء أيضاَ. 
فإن أردنا الاحتفال بالميلاد. فلنحتفل بالاتضاع فيه وفينا. 
ولنبحث ما هي أعماق الاتضاع. وكيف تكون وكيف نحياها؟ وما هي الأمور التي تضاد الاتضاع في حياتنا لكي نتجنبها؟ لأنه ما الفائدة في أن ننظر إلي اتضاع السيد المسيح دون أن نتشبه باتضاعه علي قدر طاقتنا؟! 
أليس أنه ترك لنا مثالاً. حتي كما سلك هو. نسلك نحن أيضا..! 
***
من دروس الميلاد أيضا: البساطة 
نلاحظ في قصة الميلاد أن السيد المسيح له المجد - لما بدأ رسالته - اختار له تلاميذ بسطاء. غالبيتهم من الصيادين. ولكنهم كانوا أبراراً ولهم قلوب مستعدة لحمل الرسالة. 
كما أن بشارة الميلاد أُعلنت لجماعة من الرعاة البسطاء. ولكن كانت لهم بساطة الإيمان وعمقه. ولم تعلن هذه البشارة لكثيرين من القادة كالكتبة والفريسيين وكهنة اليهود وشيوخ الشعب.. فلماذا؟ 
ذلك لأن أسرار الرب. إنما تُعلن لقلوب بسيطة تفرح بها. 
إن المجوس والرعاة كانوا بسطاء القلب. لما سمعوا ببشارة الميلاد. صدقوا وآمنوا وفرحوا. وذهب المجوس الي المزود وقدموا هداياهم.. 
أما الكبار فلم تكن قلوبهم مستعدة ولا بسيطة. مثال ذلك هيرودس الملك. الذي لما سمع الخبر "اضطرب وكل اورشليم معه". واستخدم الفحص والاستقصاء. وأيضا الحيلة والدهاء في كيف يقتل المولود!! 
****


----------



## مخلص تادرس (5 يناير 2006)

*تاريخ ميلاد السيد المسيح ( 29 كــيهك)*

*تاريخ ميلاد السيد المسيح ( 29 كــيهك)

تم تحديد حوادث ميلاد السيد المسيح وحياته ، تبعا لتاريخ الدولة الرومانية ، التى كانت تسيطر على الأمة اليهودية فى ذلك الوقت . ومنها حدد المسيحيين تاريخهم ، ابتداء بمولد السيد المسيح .

كان التقويم الرومانى يقوم على أساس تأسيس مدينة روما.

أعلن المسيحيون الأوائل هذا التقويم الخاص بهم بعد انتهاء الاضطهاد الرومانى .

فى بداية القرن السادس نادى الراهب الرومانى " ديونيسيوس اكسسجونوس أو ديونيسيوس اكسسيفوس السكيثي " بوجوب أن يكون بداية التقويم الرمانى على أساس ميلاد السيد المسيح وليس على تأسيس مدينة روما كما كان متبعاً .

نجحت دعوة الراهب ديونيسيوس وبدأ العالم المسيحى منذ عام 532م فى استخدام التقويم الميلادى .

تاريخ ديونيسيوس:- 

وضع تاريخ ميلاد السيد المسيح أنه كان سنة 573 لتأسيس مدينة روما ، وأعتبرها سنة 1 م .

أكتشف الباحثون أن تقويم ديونيسيوس به خطأ حوالى أربعة سنوات لاحقة ،أى أن تاريخ ميلاد السيد المسيح يكون قبل هذا التاريخ بأربعة سنوات ، ولكن لأنه جرى به العمل مدة طويلة وكون ارتبطت به البلاد ، وأن تغيير هذا التاريخ قد يسبب ارتباكاً أو بلبلة ، فأكتفوا بتصحيحه دينياً ، وظل سارياً إلى اليوم .

الحقائق التى أستند عليها الباحثون فى تصحيح تقويم ديونيسيوس -:

1- حدد المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس موت هيرودس بسنة 750 رومانية التى تقابل 4 ق م ، وكون أن يسوع ولد فى أيام هيرودس فيكون ولد أواخر سنة 749 أو أوائل سنة 750 رومانية.

2- حسب بشارة القديس لوقا أن السيد المسيح بدأ خدمته الجهارية فى السنة الخامسة عشر من حكم طيباريوس قيصر الذى حكم الدولة الرومانية سنة 765 رومانية ، وحيث كان عمر يسوع ثلاثون سنه وقتئذ . فيكون ميلاد يسوع سنة 750 رومانية أى 4 ق م .

3- قرر بعض المؤرخين القدامى مثل سافيروس سالبيشيوس ، ونيكونورس كاليستوس ، أن ميلاد السيد المسيح كان قبل مقتل الإمبراطور الرومانى " يوليوس قيصر " بأثنين وأربعين سنة الذى كان سنة 792 رومانية فيكون ميلاد يسوع سنة 750 رومانية ، أى 4 ق م .وفقا لما وضعه ديونيسيوس .*


----------



## مخلص تادرس (5 يناير 2006)

*عيد الميلاد المجيد 7 يناير أم 25 ديسمبر؟ ( 29 كــ&#1*

:yaka: :yaka: *عيد الميلاد المجيد 7 يناير أم 25 ديسمبر؟ ( 29 كــيهك)

تعتمد الكنيسة القبطية فى حساب أعيادها على التقويم القبطى الموروث من أجدادنا الفراعنة ومعمول به منذ دخول المسيحية مصر، أما الكنائس الشرقية فتعمل بالتقويم اليوليانى المأخوذ عن التقويم القبطى، بينما الكنائس الغربية تعمل وفق التقويم الغريغورى الذى هو التقويم اليوليانى المعدل.

التقويم القبطى -: 

التقويم القبطى هو التقويم الفرعونى أقدم تقويم فى الأرض، إذ يرجع على الأقل إلى عام 4241 ق م . وقد أتخذ المصرى القديم أساس تقويمه نجم الشعرى اليمانية المسمى باليونانية سيريون " Seirios " وأسماه بالمصرية "سيدت"، وهو ألمع نجم فى السماء ينتمى كوكبه إلى مجموعة الدب الأكبر ويبعد حوالى 8.5 سنة ضوئية عن الأرض وشروقه الاحتراقى على الأفق الشرقى قبل شروق الشمس وهو يوم وصول فيضان النيل إلى العاصمة "منف"، فحسبوا الفترة بين ظهوره مرتين فوجدوها 365 يوم وربع اليوم، وقسموها إلى ثلاثة فصول كبيرة وهى-:

1- فصل الفيضان " آخت. "

2- فصل البذور " برت".

3- فصل الحصاد " شمو ."

ثم قسموا السنة إلى 12 شهراً؛ كل شهر 30 يوما، ثم أضافوا المدة الباقية وهى خمسة أيام وربع يوم وجعلوها شهرا وأسموه الشهر الصغير أو النسى على أن يكون عدد أيامه خمسة أيام كل ثلاث سنوات وسميت سنوات بسيطة وإجمالى عدد أيامها 365 يوماً، وفى السنة الرابعة يكون عدد أيامه ستة أيام وسميت بالسنة الكبيسة وإجمالى عدد أيامها366 يوماً.

وهذا التقسيم دقيق جدا بالنسبة للسنة الزراعية، ولهذا السبب أتخذه المصريين للعمل به ولم يتخذوا الشمس أساساً لتقويمهم، مع أنهم عرفوها منذ القدم وقدسوها ليس فقط، بل وعبدوها أيضاً "الإله رع" الذى أدخلوا أسمه حتى فى تركيب بعض أسماء ملوكهم مثل خفرع ـ ومنقرع (من كاو رع) ورعمسيس " إبن رع ". كذلك فى أسماء مدنهم وقراهم مثل القاهرة " كاهى رع " أى( أرض رع )المطرية أو البطرية أى( بيت رع ) ومدينة رعمسيس فى أرض جاسان (خر 1 :11 )( تك 47 : 11)،( خر 12 : 27)، عد 33 : 6,3).

التقويم اليوليانى:- 

كانت السنة الرومانية سنة شمسية ومقسمة إلى أثنى عشر شهراً وعدد أيامها 365 وظلت هكذا إلى عهد الأمبراطور يوليوس قيصر الذى لاحظ اختلاف هذا التقويم عن التقويم المصرى ، ففى عام 45 ق م أصدر أمره لعالم فلكى من الإسكندرية يسمى سوسيجينس Sosigenc بأن يجعل يوم 25 مارس ( أزار ( أول الاعتدال الربيعى فجعل السنة الرومانية كالسنة المصرية تماماً وعدد أمامها 265 يوماً و6 ساعات "ربع اليوم"، معتمداً فى حسابه على دورة الأرض حول الشمس.

وجعل السنة تتكون من 12 شهراً فقط، بأن جعل يناير 31 يوماً، وفبراير 30 يوماً فى السنوات الكبيسة و29 يوماً فى السنوات البسيطة، ومارس 31 يوماً، وأبريل 30 يوماً، مايو 31 يوماً، ويونيو 30 يوماً، ويوليو 30 يوماً، وأغسطس 30 يوماً، وسبتمبر 30 يوماً، وأكتوبر 31 يوماً، ونوفمبر 30 يوماً، وديسمبر 31 يوماً.

لما تولى أغسطس قيصر أستبدل أسم الشهر الثامن الذى يلى يوليو باسم أغسطس تخليداً لذكراه وجعل عدد أيامه31 يوماً، جاعلاً فبراير 28 يوماً فى السنوات البسيطة، و29 يوماً فى السنوات الكبيسة . وظل استعمال هذا التقويم سارياً فى الشرق والغرب حتى قام البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر بابا روما سنة 1582 الذى لاحظ وجود خطأ فى الأعياد الثابتة بسبب أن التقويم اليوليانى الشمسى بنقص عن التقويم القبطى الشعرى 11 دقيقة ، 14 ثانية وأصبح هذا الفرق 10 أيام حتي أواخر القرن 16 فعمل على تصحيحه، وهو ما عرف فيما بعد بالتعديل الغريغورى أو التقويم الغريغورى الذى عمل بمقتضاه الغرب إلى يومنا هذا.

التقويم الغريغورى:-

لاحظ البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر بابا روما اختلاف موعد الأعياد الثابتة ناتج من استخدام التقويم اليوليانى عما كان فى أيام مجمع نيقية الذى أساسه التقويم القبطى سنة 325 م، بما قدر بعشرة أيام، لأن الاعتدال الربيعى بعد أن كان 21 مارس (أزار) الموافق 25 برمهات فى أيام مجمع نيقية سنة 325 م أصبح يقع فى يوم 11 مارس (أزار) فى سنة 1825م. فلجأ لعلماء اللاهوت ليعرف السبب فأقروا ليس لديهم سبب لاهوتى أو كنسى لأن الأمر يرجع إلى الفلك، فرجع لعلماء الفلك ولاسيما الفلكيان ليليوس Lilius وكلفيوس Calvius فعللوا بأن السبب مرجعه إلى أن الأرض تستغرق فى دوراتها حول الشمس دورة واحدة ما يساوى 365 يوماً، 5 ساعات، 48 دقيقة، 46 ثانية، بينما كان يحسب فى التقويم اليوليانى 365 يوماً، 6 ساعات، فقط أى بفرق يساوى 11 دقيقة، 14 ثانية، ويتجمع هذا الفرق مكوناً يوماً واحداً كل 128 سنة. وهذه الأيام تجمعت منذ مجمع نيقية سنة 325 م إلى سنة 1825 م إلى عشرة أيام.

ولما استقر البابا غريغوريوس على علاج هذا الخطأ، فقرر علماء الفلك أجراء هذا التعديل  بأن نام الناس ليلة 5 أكتوبر استيقظوا صباح اليوم التالى على أنه 15 أكتوبر لتلافى العشرة أيام التى تجمعت من أيام مجمع نيقية . كما ننام نحن عند ضبط الساعة الصيفية بإرجاع الساعة إلى الخلف ونعود ننام لنرد الساعة مرة أخرى عند بدء التوقيت الشتوى.

كما وضعت قاعدة لضمان عدم زيادة هذه الأيام فى المستقبل بحذف 3 أيام من كل 400 سنة لأن كل 400 سنة تحتوى على 100 سنة كبيسة حسب التقويم اليوليانى الذى يحسب السنة الرابعة كبيسة بلا قيد أو شرط.

أما التقويم الغريغورى فقرر عدم احتساب سنة القرن " التى تحتوى على الصفرين من اليمين فى الأحاد والعشرات " أنها كبيسة ما لم تقبل هذه السنة القرنية القسمة على 400 "أربعمائة" بدون باقى، وعلى ذلك تكون سنة 1600، 2000 كبيسة فى كلاً من التقويم اليوليانى و الغريغورى، أما السنوات 1700 ،1800 ،1900، فتكون كبيسة فى التقويم اليوليانى وتكون بسيطة فى التقويم الغريغورى.

معنى ذلك أن يكون هناك فرق بين التقويم اليوليانى والتقويم الغريغورى ثلاثة أيام كل 400 سنة. كل وهذا لضمان رجوع الاعتدال الربيعى وكذلك الأعياد الثابتة إلى ما كان عليه أيام مجمع نيقية. 

هذا هو السبب الذى جعل عيد الميلاد عند الغرب 25 ديسمبر . وأما عند الشرق 7 يناير حسب تقويمهم اليوليانى. وجدير بالذكر أن هذا الفرق قد أصبح إلى يومنا هذا 13 يوماً وسوف يزداد هذا الفرق فى المستقبل فماذا يفعل الغرب ؟!

أما نحن الأقباط فنعيد بالتقويم القبطى ليلة 29 كيهك كل ثلاث سنوات وذلك فى السنوات البسيطة أى التى تقبل القسمة على 4 ويكون الباقى 3 .ثم فى السنة الرابعة التى تقبل القسمة على 4 بدون باقى فنعيد ليلة 28 كيهك لتكون فترة الحمل الفعلية بالسيد المسيح ثابتة وهى تسعة أشهر كاملة من عيد البشارة 29 برمهات حتى موعد عيد الميلاد وهى "275 يوماً" حسب تقويمنا القبطى ويوافق هذا التاريخ ما يوافق من هذين التقويمين لأن من شأن هذا الأختلاف أن يحدث يوما كاملا كل 128 سنة مما يجعله يرحل اليوم المقابل له فى التقويم الغربى يوم واحد كاملاً.

فإذا جاء عيد الميلاد 28 كيهك"7يناير" تكون ليلة 28 هى عشية العيد ويقرأ فى القداس مساءً قراءات 29 كيهك ويكون يوم 29 "8 يناير" هو العيد ويقام فية القداس صباحاً ويقرأ فيه أيضاً قراءات 29 كيهك، حتى لو كان يوم أحد، وفى البرامون27 كيهك "6 يناير تقرأ فصول 28 كيهك.

إذا جاء يوم 30 كيهك يوم أحد تقرأ فصول 30 كيهك ولا تقرأ فصول الأحد الخامس لأنها تتكرر ولا تناسب ثانى أيام العيد.

عيد الميلاد المجيد مناسباته -:

29 عيد الميلاد المجيد .وذلك فى السنوات البسيطة التى تقبل القسمة على أربعة ويكون هناك باقى ويكون عدد أيام شهر النسى 5 أيام . أما فى السنوات الكبيسة والتى تقبل القسمة على أربعة بدون باقى . فيكون عيد الميلاد يوم 28 كيهك، لأن شهر النسى يكون 6 أيام . وذلك حتى تظل مدة الحمل بالسيد المسيح ثابتة وهى ( 275 يوماً ) وهى فترة الحمل الطبيعية وهى الفترة بين عيد البشارة 29 برمهات وعيد الميلاد، وهذا يتكرر كل أربعة سنوات قبطية ولا دخل لنا بالتقويم الميلادى اليوليانى أو الغريغورى.*


----------



## antoon refaat (6 يناير 2006)

موضوع جميل يا اخ مخلص بس بالراحه علينا شويه


----------



## antoon refaat (6 يناير 2006)

كويس بجد والمعلومات دي مفيده جدا يا مخلص بس 


نريد الافضل


----------

